# Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??



## Neffifisch (27. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen, ich bräuchte mal eine kurze rechtliche Auskunft. Fahre Pfingsten nach Fehmarn und wollte dort erste Versuche in Brandungsangeln etc. tätigen. Wie viele Angeln sind den nach dem Fischereirecht in SH erlaubt???
Habe im Gesetzestext keine Angaben darüber gefunden. :c 
Aber ihr könnt mir sicher helfen!!!

Neffifisch


----------



## lattenputzer (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*

Hallo Neffifisch,
Deine Recherche ist bereits das Ergebnis. Da (ausnahmsweise) nichts geregelt ist, kann man theoretisch mit einer ubegrenzten Anzahl von Ruten in den Küstengewässern von Schleswig-Holstein angeln. Es gibt allerdings einen alllgemeinen Grundsatz aus dem Fischereigesetz, dass die Ausübung handhabbar sein muss. Da dieser unbestimmte Rechtsbegriff auslegungsfähig ist, sollte man die Sache nicht bis zur Grenze austesten. M.E. reichen 3-4 Ruten bei einem mittleren Beissverhalten vollkommen aus, um einen Anglern total zum schwitzen zu bringen. Bei z.B. 50 Ruten wäre die Grenze dagegen sicher überschritten.
Dieses gilt im Übrigen auch für die Anzahl der Haken an der Angel, jedoch ausschliesslich nur in den schl.-h. Teilen der Nord- und Ostsee. Wie es in MVP und NI geregelt ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. #h 
Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben.


----------



## MichaelB (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*

Moin,

da das Brandungsangeln zu echter Arbeit ausarten kann sind zwei Ruten genug #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Waldi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*

Moin,
in NS ist es genauso wie es lattenputzer für SH also auch Fehmarn beschreibt. Dazu kommt aber noch, daß man in NS für die Nordsee auch keinen Fischereischein braucht!
In SH ist dieser aber notwendig! In MP sind 3 Ruten mit je 2 Anbißstellen erlaubt. Dabei ist dort zum Fischereischein auch noch ein zusätzlicher Küstenschein erforderlich!
Um die Übersicht zu behalten ist das Brandungsangeln mit mehr als 3 Ruten was für Leute mit 3 Streifen auf der Hose.
Ich habe meistens 2 im Wasser und eine sitzt auf der Auswechselbank.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Pilkman (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> ... um die Übersicht zu behalten ist das Brandungsangeln mit mehr als 3 Ruten was für Leute mit 3 Streifen auf der Hose....



Waldi, ich mußte eben echt gröhlen, der Spruch ist ja wohl Hammer!   :m

Zum Thema: Wie Waldi schon sagte, darf man In MeckPomm an der Küste mit 3 Ruten mit je zwei Anbissstellen angeln. Ich habe das noch nie ausgenutzt und gehe immer mit 2 Brandungsruten los. Das artet nicht in eine arge Schlepperei aus, hält das Gepäck etwas kleiner, Dich mobiler und die Angelei artet nicht in Stress aus. #6

Selbst wenn in anderen Gebieten an der Ostsee mehr Ruten erlaubt sind, würde ich schon aus pragmatischen Gründen nicht über 3 Ruten hinausgehen.


----------



## Waldi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*

Schön das mich einer verstanden hat!!!


----------



## Tyron (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*

Auch ich angel immer mit 2 Ruten, weil in mein Dreibein ja auch nicht mehr passen)!
Nee ernsthaft: 2 Ruten reichen: Wenn Fisch da ist und diese aich beißen wollen, fängste welche, wenn keiner da ist bzw. kein Hunger hat, kannste dir auch mit 20 Ruten die Zeit vetreiben und wirst nichts fangen!
Dass man, wenn der Fisch gut da ist, mit 5 Ruten mehr fängt, ist klar. 
Dies kann dann aber auch schnell in Stress ausarten...


----------



## Micky (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Ruten reichen: Wenn Fisch da ist und diese aich beißen wollen, fängste welche, wenn keiner da ist bzw. kein Hunger hat, kannste dir auch mit 20 Ruten die Zeit vetreiben und wirst nichts fangen!


 Sehe ich genauso! Ich nehm allerdings immer noch ne leichte Pilkrute mit. Wenn auf den Brandungsruten nix los ist, dann flüge ich die Brandung mit nem MEFO-WOBBLER durch in der Hoffnung, das auch ICH endlich mal NE GANZE MEFO ausm Wasser hole und nicht nur immer das freundliche Winken mit der Schwanzflosse sehe, wenn sie sich vom Haken geschüttelt hat |uhoh:


----------



## Tyron (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehm allerdings immer noch ne leichte Pilkrute mit. Wenn auf den Brandungsruten nix los ist, dann flüge ich die Brandung mit nem MEFO-WOBBLER durch in der Hoffnung, das auch ICH endlich mal NE GANZE MEFO ausm Wasser hole und nicht nur immer das freundliche Winken mit der Schwanzflosse sehe, wenn sie sich vom Haken geschüttelt hat |uhoh:


 
:q :q :q :q  Irgendwann wirste mal Glück haben, bestimmt!#6


----------



## Micky (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*

Ich glaub so langsam hätte ich das auch mal verdient... Ich hab die magischen 1000 Würfe nun schon DEUTLICH geknackt, aber ich geb ja nicht auf! Wahrscheinlich hab ich, was das betrifft, *"Reppi´s Fluch"* wohl vererbt bekommen #c #q !!!

Wenigstens klappt es in der Brandung... #6


----------



## Tyron (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*

@micky: 

 Na hoffentlich nicht, sonst wirds wohl doch noch etwas dauern mit der Mefo:q!
Und wenns in der Brandung gut klappt, brauchste ja auch nicht mehr deine leichte Pilke mitzunehmen


----------



## Micky (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*

Ne ne, die ist und bleibt immer mit dabei. Ich will mich ja nicht meinem MEFO-Schicksal ergeben, von daher, immer am Fisch dran bleiben :q


----------



## sunny (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*

Kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen. Zwei Ruten sind völlig ausreichend.

Und wenn es richtig beißt, hat man schon Probleme diese unter Kontrolle zu halten.

sunny #h


----------



## hugo (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*

bin zwar kein freund derjenigen, die im wasser stehend tausend würfe machen (bin halt eher der bootsangler), aber ich habe mich letzten sommer mit dem fischereimeister von holy harbor unterhalten weil ich wissen wollte, ob die vom heimatangelverein ausgestellten berichtigungen auch in der ostsee bestand haben. der meinte, die ostsee ist ein offenes gewässer, was heißt - wenn ein angelschein vorhanden ist, könnte ich soviele beköderte ruten raushängen wie ich wollte (bzw. den ganzen strand damit zupflastern) ABER: - wie lattenputzer schon sagte - "der alllgemeine Grundsatz aus dem Fischereigesetz, dass die Ausübung handhabbar sein muß gilt" und darauf wird geachtet!


----------



## Agalatze (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*

also ich angel immer mit 2 ruten und das langt auch völlig.
anstatt mit mehr ruten zu angeln sollte man sich lieber um die beiden ruten ausgiebig kümmern. und dann fängt man auch genauso viel wie mit 10 ruten.
denn derjenige würde im leben nicht hinterher kommen mit beködern ect...


----------



## Rosi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*

Komisch, wenn ich in Heiligendamm auf die Seebrücke gehe, stehen da immer 3 Ruten je Angler. Das ist in MVP erlaubt und wird auch so gehandhabt. Von den Einheimischen angelt jeder mit 3 Ruten. Dafür gibt es auch Rutenständer. 

Ich habe auch meistens 3 Ruten. 2 Brandungsruten und eine Spinnrute. Wenn ich zum Blinkern keine Lust mehr habe, oder wenn es stockdunkel ist, wird da ein Brandungsvorfach angebracht( bei wenig Brandung , sonst kann man ja auch nicht blinkern) Bei starker Brandung reichen aber 2 Ruten. Das ist sonst Arbeit:q


----------



## Neffifisch (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anzahl der Angelruten beim Brandungsangeln ??*

Merci,:k  für die Antworten, so wie Rosi hab ich es mir auch gedacht, 2 Brandungsruten und mit einer Rute spinnen. In Bayern hat es ja nur max 2 Ruten .Neffifisch#h


----------



## plinse (26. September 2022)

Selbst google lenkt die Suche eher hier her als zu den SH-Vorschriften. Die neueste Küstenfischereiverordnung ist tatsächlich ein Scan von 2018 und nicht mal ein sauberes pdf, als dass man drin suchen könnte.

Dieser Thread ist gleich noch ein paar Jahre älter. Ist die Anzahl der Brandungsruten und die der Haken an der Ostseeküste von Schleswig Holstein weiterhin nicht reglementiert?

Es braucht nicht wieder eine Meinungsabfrage - 2 Ruten reichen definitiv wenn es denn irgendwie beißt, das Thema Handhabbarkeit ist auch bewusst - aber ich habe in meinem Fundus auch noch Vorfächer mit 3 Haken und in MV dürfte ich die beispielsweise nicht einsetzen und sollte es nicht so toll beißen, würde ich halt als reine Beschäftigungstherapie vielleicht auch mit der Spinrute rum spielen wollen.

Letztendlich geht es mir also nur um die Kenntnis der aktuellen Sachlage, um mir nicht durch Unwissenheit/Ungeschick/"Verträumtheit" ein Bein zu stellen.
Einen Bekannten haben sie beispielsweise in MV mit einer Rute zu viel erwischt, den folgenden Ärger hätte er sich gerne gespart, zumal es überflüssig war - das Spielen mit einer Spinnrute, als nichts lief..., die eine Brandungsrute einzuholen, wäre kein Thema gewesen - "Verträumtheit" halt...

VG, Eike


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. September 2022)

Zwei reichen vollkommen....


----------



## plinse (27. September 2022)

Wie ich oben schon schrieb will ich das nicht in Frage stellen, es ist aber nachwievor so, dass ich in SH nicht wie in MV von käuflichen Vorfächern mit 3 Haken einen abschneiden muss  ?
Keine Gedanken, wenn man mal zur Spinnrute greift als Spielerei wenn auf Grund gerade nichts geht, ohne nachzuzählen, ob ich nicht vielleicht vorher erst eine Rute einholen muss  ?

Wie gesagt, reichen tut alles mögliche, ich bin nur bei "der staatlichen Internetpräsenz" skeptisch oder mit anderen Worten: Nach der aktuell online stehenden Anlage 1: Diese Verordnung tritt am 1. Januar 2019 in Kraft. Sie tritt mit Ablauf des 31. Dezember 2023 außer Kraft.





						Gesetze-Rechtsprechung Schleswig-Holstein KüFVO | Landesnorm Schleswig-Holstein | Gesamtausgabe | Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern (Küstenfischereiverordnung - KüFVO) vom 3. Dezember 2018 | gültig von: 01.01.201
					

Recherche juristischer Informationen



					www.gesetze-rechtsprechung.sh.juris.de
				



Da gibt es kein Baglimit für Dorsch und Co, da steht doch die Steinzeit drin und im Dokument steht, dass es gültig ist bis Ende 2023, heute gegoogled, aktuell online.

Deshalb nicht die Frage nach dem gesunden Menschenverstand - den habe ich denke ich aus der Situation heraus schon - sondern die Frage, nach welcher Praxis einem kein Bürokrat ans Bein pinkelt 

Oder mit anderen Worten, wenn ich sowas versuche in Erfahrung zu bringen, dann weiß ich, warum ich seit Jahren angel - sonstwo - nur nicht in Deutschland 

Oder: Wo steht das verbindliche?

Sowas hier wird ja auch gelebt und ist absolut richtig, wenn man bedenkt, was mit dem Dorsch die letzten wenigen Jahre passiert ist:








						Angeln auf Dorsch und Lachs in der Ostsee ab 2022 eingeschränkt - BLINKER
					

Ab dem nächsten Jahr wird das Angeln auf Dorsch und Lachs in der Ostsee nur noch mit einem Bag-Limit möglich sein. Für den Dorsch kommt eine Schonzeit.




					www.blinker.de
				



Alles Phantasie und Schneegestöber und wo ist es offiziell veröffentlicht  ? Letztendlich geht es mir eigentlich nur darum, lesen kann ich dann selbst.

Bei Schleswigholstein ist ein zusammengestrichener Scan der KüVo online, keine Volltextsuche möglich aber Stichprobe auf den Dorsch ist es der Alte Stand mit Mindestmaß 38cm ohne Baglimit und Schonzeit:


			https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/fachinhalte/F/fischerei/Downloads/KueFO_2018.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1
		


In dem weiter oben verlinkten Portal ist ein pdf zu finden, in dem man Volltextsuche ausführen kann, "Haken" kommt 5 mal drin vor, 2 mal als Silbe einer Ortschaft, "Handangel" ist in anderem Kontext 2 mal erwähnt, wenn hier die Rede ist von "freier Fischerei", findet man das Schlagwort garnicht  ... na und so weiter. Auch so ein Stichwort: "Anbisstellen" , findet sich auch nicht .

Da frage ich mich doch, wie ich mich im Land meiner Muttersprache rechtsverbindlich informieren kann 

"2 Ruten reichen" - ja, stimmt - aber letztendlich ist es eine Stammtischparole und steht nirgends verbindlich.

Die Überspitzung weiter vorne im Thread ist auch klar: Hat man die fiktiven 50 Ruten draußen und es kommt zur Kontrolle, kann man die Handhabbarkeit nicht begründen.
Bei Totentanz aber mal eine Spinnrute extra in die Hand zu nehmen, betrachte ich an sich nicht als Problem, und sei es als Wurftraining um nicht zu frieren 
Oder eben wenn ein Vorfach 3 Haken hat, die gab es halt irgendwann mal günstig, ich bin mir recht sicher in SH im Angelladen  ... in SH weiterhin einsetzbar  ?

Oder mit anderen Worten: An Orten, wo ich vermuten würde, den aktuellen, verbindlichen Status zu finden, fand ich beispielsweise zum Dorsch einen veralteten Stand.
Wenn ich die Pappe ausdrucke: Kann ich die dann im Falle einer Kontrolle effektiv schützend vor mich halten oder wo finde ich den rechtsverbindlichen Stand der Dinge  ?

Interessieren tut es mich halt bei der Kleinigkeit in der Unschärfe von 2-4 Ruten und Vorfächern mit ggf. mal 3 Haken auf Plattfisch, einfach weil ich sie so liegen habe. Keine Sorge, nur weil es mir am Beispiel Dorsch aufgefallen ist, will ich trotzdem nicht auf Dorsch angeln, auf den verzichte ich bei der aktuellen Bestandssituation freiwillig komplett - aber wie vorweg geschrieben geht es mir nicht um den gesunden Menschenverstand sondern um die Vermeidung von Kollisionen mit der Bürokratie 

VG, Eike


----------



## degl (27. September 2022)

Da bleibt nur der Weg nach Kiel zum Landesverband, die sollten Auskunft erteilen können.
Meines Wissens nach ist da in der Küfo nichts geregelt.
Seltsamerweise hat MV das anders gehändelt, waren aber auch die Ersten, die Küstenkohle haben wollten  

gruß degl


----------



## Waidbruder (27. September 2022)

Ich finde 2 Ruten als absolut ausreichend. Wenn die Fische beissen fängt man genug und wenn sie nicht beissen kaum mehr. Ausserdem ist ein Angeln mit vielen Ruten und gekauften Wattwürmern ein kostspieliges Vergnügen.


----------



## Astacus74 (27. September 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ich finde 2 Ruten als absolut ausreichend. Wenn die Fische beissen fängt man genug und wenn sie nicht beissen kaum mehr. Ausserdem ist ein Angeln mit vielen Ruten und gekauften Wattwürmern ein kostspieliges Vergnügen.



Das hat plinse Eike ja auch nicht in Frage gestellt er möchte die rechtlichen Vorschriften wissen und wieviel Wattwürmer man verangelt bleibt ja jeden selbst überlassen.

Ich bin der Meinung der Haken muß gut gefüllt sein lieber einen Wurm mehr oder öfter neu beködern  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. September 2022)

Im Gesetz und Verordnungsblatt für Schleswig Holstein 2018 Ausgabe 28-Juni 2018 aus der Seite Gesetze und Verordnungen der Landesregierung SH, aktualisiert am 13.9.2022, steht:

In Schleswig Holsteinischen Küstengewässer besteht grundsätzlich das Recht  des freien Fischfanges mit der Handangel. 

Im gesamten Text ist keine Anzahl der Handangeln geregelt oder aufgeführt.


----------



## Waidbruder (28. September 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das hat plinse Eike ja auch nicht in Frage gestellt er möchte die rechtlichen Vorschriften wissen und wieviel Wattwürmer man verangelt bleibt ja jeden selbst überlassen.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung der Haken muß gut gefüllt sein lieber einen Wurm mehr oder öfter neu beködern
> 
> ...


Ja, und ich wollte nur generell zum Thema Rutenanzahl mal den Ansatz weitergeben, man muss in der heutigen Zeit nicht eine Batterie an Ruten aufstellen um evtl. ein paar Fische mehr zu fangen, aber womöglich unnötig und ungewollt untermassige Dorsche damit zu verangeln.


----------



## plinse (28. September 2022)

Ich habe den Bestand der Dorsche selbst zu Grunde gehen sehen, angel als Segler selbst seit ich klein bin, bisher aber immer in Dänemark. Tja, Vater geworden, Segeltouren stehen erst mal nicht auf der Agenda, also Angelschein machen und sich befassen mit dem Thema Bürokratistan :-(

Meine langjährige Meinung zu den ganzen Vorschriften in Landesfassung hierzulande war bisher immer: "Nach spätestens einem halben Tag auf dem Boot für mich uninteressant, dann bin ich drüben!"

Einem Bekannten hat es den Urlaub in MV ordentlich verdorben, als er mit einem offenen Verfahren wegen einer Rute zu viel im Hinterkopf dann seinen Urlaub abschließen durfte. Sebst Schuld, er hat es halt nicht exakt genau genommen und wurde erwischt.
Ich habe mir zumindest mal als Ziel gesetzt, diese Art an Fettnäpfchen nicht zu betreten. Meinungen sind dabei unerheblich sondern einfach nur die Kenntnis des niedergeschriebenen Rechts und dabei ist mir zuerst mal aufgefallen, dass in den ganzen offiziellen Pappen nichts zur aktuellen Lage des Dorsches drinne steht. 
Recht gut gemacht ist das Merkblatt für den Urlaubsfischereischein in SH, zu obigem Punkt "Dorsch" aber auch nicht aktuell.

Eine Meinung habe ich selbst: Dorsch muss man aktuell garnicht fangen. Bei den knappen Beständen, die gerade mal an der Existenzgrenze kratzen, gehören speziell auch die maßigen Fische nicht in die Küche sondern sollen sich fortpflanzen, wenn es mal wieder regelmäßig Meterdorsche gibt, kann man sie auch wieder fangen. Da sind wir aber weit von entfernt.
Fischereitechnisch, egal ob gewerblich oder privat wurde stellenweise massiv übertrieben. Habe als Segler ja selbst so "Angelsegler" in den dänischen Häfen erlebt, die ganze Tiefkühltruhen binnen weniger Tage mit Dorschfilet gefüllt haben. An den Spots, wo ich für die Selbstversorgung meist nicht mehr als 5 Würfe gemacht habe, haben die sich halt tagelang rumgetrieben.
Mein Grundsatz ist, dass ich für 1-2 Tage im Voraus fange und was gefangen wird, wird gegessen, so maßig. Da entscheidet der Fang das Menü ;-)
Dorsch vermeide ich aktuell zu fangen und sollte ich einen erwischen, geht er zurück, außer er ist maßig UND hat "blöd gebissen", sprich ist blöd verletzt.
Andererseits ist das ein fiktiver Fall, ich kenne die Küste, wo ich jetzt angeln will seit ich klein bin und selbst zu besten Dorschzeiten gibt es Ecken mit nahezu keinem Dorsch aber dafür Plattfisch. Jetzt in bescheidenen Dorschzeiten sollte da keiner beißen. "Bei uns an der Küste" landet der Sand, der wenige Kilometer weiter nördlich an der Steilküste abbricht - dort hätte es früher zumindest auch Dorsch satt gegeben, da muss ich ja mit meinen Absichten aktuell nicht unbedingt hin.

Hecht100+ : Besten Dank, es steht also im Landesfischereigesetz, aber offensichtlich auch nur dort und nicht noch mal in der Küstenfischereiverordnung, obwohl es ja eine absolute Grundlage ist.


			https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/fachinhalte/F/fischerei/Downloads/LFischG.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1
		



Ein Punkt hat sich damit geklärt, ansonsten habe ich noch eine E-Mailadresse von "einem armen Schwein im Dienst" gefunden und mal angefragt, wo ich denn die offiziellen, behördlichen Aktualisierungen finde, da die anscheinend aktuell gültige Fangbeschrenkung und Schonzeit für den Dorsch in den aktuellen Downloads der Anlage 1 Küstenfischereiverordnung, ... nicht drin ist, auch nicht im Merkblatt für den Urlaubsfischereischein. Andererseits war das lange der Brot&Butter-Fisch der Küste und wenn selbst der nicht aktualisiert wird, stellt sich zumindest mir die Frage, was sonst noch nicht aktualisiert ist bzw. wo erwartet wird, dass man sich sonst noch kundig macht.

Oder einfach der fiktive Fall: Alle Scheine dabei und bezahlt, 3 Dorsche in der Tasche, alle maßig, das aktuelle Merkblatt vom Urlaubsfischereischein und die aktuelle Anlage 1 der KüFiVo auf Tasch, "Hallo Kontrolle..."
Wäre man dann fällig oder würde einem das ausgelegt, als dass man sich ausreichend informiert hat  ?
Würde für sowas dann ein Verfahren eröffnet oder direkt abgewunken, weil die veralteten Quellen ja aktuell noch im offiziellen Download stehen?

Anders gefragt: Wenn ich bei offizieller Stelle eine Angabe finde, wie weit kann ich dann zufrieden sein oder wie weit muss ich dann noch hinterfragen, ob die noch gültig ist? Gültigkeitszeiträume stehen ja teilweise drauf, die aktuelle Küstenfischereiverordnung bis Ende 2023, der Dorsch ist aber beispielsweise trotzdem nicht aktualisiert - wahrscheinlich noch mehr oder  ? 

VG, Eike


----------



## plinse (28. September 2022)

degl schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur der Weg nach Kiel zum Landesverband, die sollten Auskunft erteilen können.
> Meines Wissens nach ist da in der Küfo nichts geregelt.
> Seltsamerweise hat MV das anders gehändelt, waren aber auch die Ersten, die Küstenkohle haben wollten
> 
> gruß degl


So schaut es aus.
In MV gibt es ein Kapitel für den Fischfang mit der Handangel und nach Punkt 3 sind bereits meine akuten Fragen beantwortet oder beim Dorsch/(Lachs) zumindest in die Richtung gelenkt, als dass man weiß, dass es da mehr gibt als nur die Mindestmaßtabelle.
Dass der Bekannte sich dort mit einer Rute zu viel hat erwischen lassen, fällt so gesehen ganz klar unter "selbst Schuld" oder mit dem Lesen bereits innerhalb der ersten 4 Zeilen im Kapitel zur Handangel gescheitert. Na denn...

Mit dem gleichen Recherchestand könnte man aber in SH lustig mit der Dorsch-Angellei los legen "wie früher" 

Küstenkohle - meine Güte, von irgendwas müssen die ja auch leben, ich finde eher das hier spannend:








						Schwarzangeln: Diese Strafen gelten für das Angeln ohne Angelschein
					

Schwarzangeln ist in vielen Bundesländern eine schwerwiegende Straftat. Hier erfahren Sie, welche Strafen für das Angeln ohne Angelschein gelten.




					www.blinker.de
				



Gut, Abgabe zahlt man natürlich, ... aber interessant finde ich das preisliche Niveau der Strafen kombiniert mit dem mäßigen Stand, wie die Verordnungen aktualisiert sind. Besagter Bekannter hat wegen der Rute zu viel jedenfalls auch ne ganze Weile geschwitzt, die verhängte Strafe war am Ende moderat aber der Spielraum nach oben war eher wie es die verlinkte Tabelle vom Schwarzangeln "in den Raum stellt".

Sich in Deutschland blitzen zu lassen, ist weniger riskant als beim Angeln Mist zu bauen 

VG, Eike


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. September 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> Anders gefragt: Wenn ich bei offizieller Stelle eine Angabe finde, wie weit kann ich dann zufrieden sein oder wie weit muss ich dann noch hinterfragen, ob die noch gültig ist? Gültigkeitszeiträume stehen ja teilweise drauf, die aktuelle Küstenfischereiverordnung bis Ende 2023, der Dorsch ist aber beispielsweise trotzdem nicht aktualisiert - wahrscheinlich noch mehr oder  ?


So weit wie du Lust hast dich im Nachhinein mit der Obrigkeit auseinander zu setzen.
Auf meinem Fischereischein steht hinten zusätzlich in Schreibmaschine drauf: _In den Küstengewässer der Nord und Ostsee ist das Fischen nur mit der Handangel erlaubt._

Da ich aus Niedersachsen komme, was bedeutet so etwas in den anderen Bundesländern. Den Nord und Ostsee sind ja nun mal groß. Wenn du es ganz genau haben willst, Anfrage an das passende Ministerium des jeweiligen Landes, dessen Antwort dann mitführen und bei Bedarf es auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen. Die Damen und Herren von den Ordnungsämter freuen sich immer, wenn sie mal wieder zu Gericht dürfen. Und so ein ministerialer Brief wirkt dann echt Wunder.


----------



## plinse (28. September 2022)

Genau deshalb habe ich es mir ja bisher immer gekniffen, in Deutschland angeln zu gehen.
In der Hinsicht bin ich einfach vom Kopf her mehr Däne als Deutscher, mein Opa, von dem ich das Angeln gelernt habe, wäre nach heutigem Grenzverlauf auch gebürtiger Däne und ich bin aus dem Norden nur wegen der Jobs weg gegangen - schade eigentlich, dass das nötig war 

Junior muss standfest werden, wenn ich den mit auf ein Boot nehmen kann, geht es wieder segeln 

Letztendlich geht es mir wenier um das angeln sondern mehr um das kochen mit fangfrischem Fisch, der im Rahmen seiner Verarbeitung noch keine Europa-Rundreise hinter sich hat, die man ihm dann doch irgendwo anmerkt. Das Angeln ist für mich mehr Mittel zum Zweck, macht auch Spaß, mit gescheitem fangfrischem Verkauf vom Kutter wäre ich im Zweifel aber auch zufrieden  .

VG, Eike


----------



## Mikesch (28. September 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> .... Oder einfach der fiktive Fall: Alle Scheine dabei und bezahlt, 3 Dorsche in der Tasche, alle maßig, das aktuelle Merkblatt vom Urlaubsfischereischein und die aktuelle Anlage 1 der KüFiVo auf Tasch, "Hallo Kontrolle..."
> Wäre man dann fällig oder würde einem das ausgelegt, als dass man sich ausreichend informiert hat  ?
> Würde für sowas dann ein Verfahren eröffnet oder direkt abgewunken, weil die veralteten Quellen ja aktuell noch im offiziellen Download stehen?
> 
> ...


Die Vorschriften im Fischereirecht sind ein so genannte Holschuld.
D.h. du musst dich immer selbst auf den aktuellen Stand bringen.
Wenn du uninformiert bist bzw. veraltete Informationen hast hilft dir das bei einer Kontrolle nicht.


----------



## plinse (28. September 2022)

Moin,
das mit der Holschuld ist mir schon klar, die Frage ist allerdings, ob diese erfüllt wäre, wenn man sich eine aktuelle Unterlage runter geladen hat und vorweisen kann, im Zweifel auch den Download bei ausreichend Datennetz vorführen kann - natürlich von offizieller Homepage und nicht vom Stammtisch 

Ich habe jetzt aber für mich einen zufriedenstellenden Stand beisammen, so bekam ich gerade eine freundliche und auf die Fragen eingehende E-Mail auf meine Anfrage beim "Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume", ich hatte es in einem Post gestern erwähnt, allerdings nicht in der Erwartung einer zeitnahen und guten Antwort:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> Unter folgendem Link finden Sie Informationen zu Fangbeschränkungen des Dorsches in der westlichen Ostsee mit Nennung der Gesetzesgrundlage (EU-Recht):  https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/fachinhalte/F/fischerei/dorsch.html
> 
> ...



Rutenanzahl und Zahl der Haken ist also geklärt, der Tierschutz steht im Fokus, wird man dem gerecht, kommt es auf eine Rute oder einen Haken am Vorfach mehr oder weniger nicht drauf an. Führt man dem Kontrolleur den absoluten Kontrollverlust mit Fehleinschätzung der Situation vor, sind scharf ausgelegt in dem Fall dann ggf. auch 2 oder 3 Ruten schon zu viel.

"Vielleicht möchten Sie noch etwas weiter lesen" - unter dem Link findet sich bei den "Aktuellen Informationen" wieder das Thema mit dem Dorsch, zusätzlich noch für die Nordsee das Thema Wolfsbarsch und ein Hinweis auf markierte Forschungsfische.
Genau dieser Bereich "Aktuelles" hatte mir bei den Verordnungen gefehlt, zumal die Verordnungen selbst ja am Beispiel Dorsch aufzeigen, dass sie eben nicht den letzten, gültigen Stand haben. 

Deshalb ja auch mein "Nachkratzen", als meinen Umgang mit der Holschuld - irgendwo musste es noch das "Aktuelle" geben.
Ab jetzt habe ich aber auch ein "Suchmuster" bzw. eine "Linkliste" für meine Informationsbeschaffung beisammen, dazu der lokale Klönschnack beim Kauf der Köder oder beim Hafenmeister und dann sollte gut sein. Angeln ist in SH ja nicht umsonst sehr beliebt und funktioniert ja wohl auch überwiegend ohne "bürokratische Komplikationen" 

Besten Dank auch an Euch!

VG, Eike


----------

